# Startling fact about ebola! negatives NOT fully negative



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I was suprised that even in patients declared "negative" ebola can live inside semen for months.

Very scary thought that the thousands of males that survive the virus, are carriers of the disease. I am guessing transmitting the virus is limited, but WOW, carriers for atleast 6 months after "being cleared" with negative status.

http://www.thehealthsite.com/news/6...bola-virus-found-in-a-survivors-semen-sample/

Major hole on releasing from quarentine.

This "trust system" of releasing people and saying don't have sex, didn't work for aids, why the heck should people expect it to work for Ebola?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Advice to the youngsters; if you are thinking about having sex with a West African former Ebola patient, DON'T.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

lesson to learn don't eat undercooked bats-heck don't eat bats period.

and wil remember scp173, now that is a sock puppet.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Having sex with monkeys should be added to the list, just on general principles.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah it will become insidious and a new "aids"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Advice to the youngsters; if you are thinking about having sex with a West African former Ebola patient, DON'T.


Reason #639 to Listen to Slippy;
Just the other day, I was asked to be the keynote speaker at a Seminar to help People learn HOW NOT to do Stupid things. One of the topics was Having Sex with Former Ebola Patients; To Do or Not To Do?...So I reiterated to the youngsters that if you are thinking about having sex with a West African former Ebola patient, DON'T.

There was a young Liberian women who challenged me on this premise. She said, Mr Slippy, "I think you are a fear monger". I said, "you're right go ahead and have sex with a former Ebola patient, see what happens".

Well, as the saying goes, you can't fix stupid. Here's what happened...
Liberian woman appears to have contracted Ebola through sex with survivor


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We need to find a partially attractive fat titted blonde with a tramp stamp and no morels who likes Democrats a job a car and gets welfare. Infect her with ebola and send her to Ferguson and Baltimore.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Thinking that's pretty much what its for, but educate educate. Guess the gays and libtards are the ones eating that. 
Gee, thought is lam was going to breed us out? Seems like with half a brain and ditching that tramp stamp, americans could just wait them out and not be yet another wayyyy overpopulating mess race of dummy?

We are auto isolating and ours/our animals eat against disease 3 times a day now. Infection control too. So by fall we're hoping to be away from it. The "capt trips!!" To blame on the ocean or space too. That one is coming


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Thinking that's pretty much what its for, but educate educate. Guess the gays and libtards are the ones eating that.
> Gee, thought is lam was going to breed us out? Seems like with half a brain and ditching that tramp stamp, americans could just wait them out and not be yet another wayyyy overpopulating mess race of dummy?
> 
> We are auto isolating and ours/our animals eat against disease 3 times a day now. Infection control too. So by fall we're hoping to be away from it. The "capt trips!!" To blame on the ocean or space too. That one is coming


Your on my "Bucket List", Oddapple. Someday I want to hear you have a conversation, in person.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BagLady said:


> Your on my "Bucket List", Oddapple. Someday I want to hear you have a conversation, in person.


That made me laugh out loud. Good one BL!


----------

